# Idaho Snowmobilers



## trailercabinetguy (Jun 5, 2009)

We went to Mores Creek Summit Sunday. 4' of nice powder. Silver city this weekend. Hope there is more than last weekend.


----------



## Adrenaline Junkey (Dec 10, 2009)

Its coming just wish we would get rid of the single digit numbers :sad:


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

just started sledding, I got an artic cat 440 pantera aka the snow turd. Huge p.o.s but it gets me down the roads and up some stuff, the best part is when i get to the top I just kick it off the lip and chase it through the trees.


----------



## Adrenaline Junkey (Dec 10, 2009)

bobbuilds said:


> just started sledding, I got an artic cat 440 pantera aka the snow turd. Huge p.o.s but it gets me down the roads and up some stuff, the best part is when i get to the top I just kick it off the lip and chase it through the trees.


 Ha ha I remember way back when that's what my mom and dad rode I got to take it out in the fields and play around after school. There are advantages to having sleds you don't care too much about one of my worst fears is losing mine and having it smack a tree A arms and bulkheads are far too spendy


----------

